# Good cat to good home in DFW



## reagschmage (Jul 16, 2009)

Anyone interested in taking in my adorable cat? Her name is Reagan, she's short hair, black and white. She's actually a really good house cat, front paws were declawed. I have had her for 5 years, but I hate to admit I've never really been a cat person. I just can't do the litter box thing. She's great with other dogs, we have two big dogs. I don't know how she is with other cats. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a shame.  Have you tried an electric, automatic litter box? It would be best to post a picture and find out if she gets along with other cats. Almost every member here has at least one cat.


----------



## reagschmage (Jul 16, 2009)

Actually I was talking with my husband and she does get along with his mom's cat but she's very independent. We've got to go out of town tomorrow until Sunday but I will be posting some pics when we get back. It's really a little more the just the litter box. For me it's the box and the shedding but for my husband it's the allergies. Didn't really bother him when we where dating but when we got married this year and moved in together his allergies got worse.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's very hard on a pet that loves its family to be rehomed.  Has he asked his doctor about meds for his allergies? My DIL is allergic to animals, but she has two cats. She takes medications and had few problems. It's something to think about.


----------

